# Best Skyline View from Airport



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Afro Circus said:


> by Combobulate


Nairobi - Wilson airport?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto from Billy Bishop Airport









Courtesy of johnnarun









Coutesy of thegridto









Courtesy of The Financial Post


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

KL suburban skyline during Obama's 2015 visit taxiing at Subang airport.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Another good one from Miami International


BAW A388 G-XLEJ KMIA 02-09-17 by Marc Hookerman, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful Los Angeles


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Hong Kong International Airport. Arrival and Departure


----------



## Braudian88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Reforma-Centro H. skyline viewed from the Benito Juarez International Airport (AICM)










Credits:ruifo

Original post:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142854662#post142854662


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Buenos Aires



Maxem said:


> Una de hace unas horas. Se la puede ver entre la gran familia. Seguramente después subiré alguna más.
> 
> 2017-10-16_01-03-09 by maxem.under, en Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Our big airport, Pearson, is quite far away from downtown Toronto, but Billy Bishop airport is right downtown on the harbourfront. The flight into downtown is quite spectacular:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Manila*
_(old but gold photo)_

From the airport(NAIA)... scroll right>>








by [email protected]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Both Toronto and Makati are quite good. You can also see Sydney's skyline from the airport, which is only a short train ride away.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

London from London City Airport - EDIT - Can't get the image to show :S










Credit: https://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

I suppose this photo might fit in this thread as it was taken on land that used to be an airport.

Edmonton, Meet Sky by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------

